# 2012



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, not necessarily about the movie (which was cool and terrifying at the same time) but about the prophecies and stuffs for 2012... y'all think that its true or just another Y2K fluke? can it really happen or its just another man made phenomenon?


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

It's Y2k all over again.

The mayan's didn't predict anything blowing up or the world ending... they basically predicted a change in the way society thinks as a whole, not that the purple people eater was gonna get us...

December 2012 is the end of the mayan calender (over 5,000 years worth!) not of the world... the probably just ran out of rock and figured they would have time to get more in the next 5,000 years!

There are plenty of things which could destroy the earth--we're "overdue" for gigantic volcanic eruptions, there's asteroids that could whack the earth and make us go the way of the dinosaurs, there was that whole "black hole on earth" thing too (hadron collider, which is complete BS because the black hole would be so small it would eat itself in a matter of seconds, not the earth!), and never mind gamma rays that we would NEVER know were coming...infact, you would blink and the world would be dust and you never would have had time to feel anything or realize you were in trouble....

I just read up on the big magnetic field reversal thing (basically, north becomes south, and the fear is that we will not be protected from the sun and we will fry and become instinct). Thing is, its not like the eart is going to flip and were all going to be hanging on for dear life screaming as the world spins, it takes hundreds and thousands of years to happen...moreover this field reversal has happened a bunch of times already.... however it has NEVER been linked to an extinction of any kind. Think about it: if everything "fried" every 600,000 years, there would be evidence of this in the fossile record, just like there is evidence of mass fires around the time the asteroid hit that ultimatly killed the dinosaurs, but allowed us mammals to flourish (if the dinosaurs hadn't been killed, you can bet your bottom dollar we never would have existed).

Long story short--its doomsday prophesies people are wasting their time worrying about. Better to worry about healthcare and the sorry state the world economy is in... the people who are suffering now, and not those who might just maybe suffer in 2012...

it's a load of crap! the first thing that is meant to happen, in 2010 if im not mistaken, is that california is going to sink into the ocean.... california. is. going. to. sink. in. the. ocean. next. year...... really?! then im buying property in nevada to get an ocean front condo... be totally worth the investment.

=)

Complete BS!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

grrrr...still can't edit and this is bugging me: I meant to write "...not be protected from the sun and we will fry and become *extinct*" not "instinct"

yeesh, my spelling has just gone down the tubes lately, im making mistakes left right and center....

anyhoo....2012 debate: please continue =)


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Honestly, I'm scared for the 2012 movie theory. These predictions are scare tactics, it was just another Y2K and 6/6/6 (June 6, 2006) End of the World scenarios.


----------



## bkeefe8 (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't believe it. But you may want to do everything you've ever wanted...just in case


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, there are a lot of speculations and theories on how it will go down. I do agree that it may just be another scare tactics but if ever that it is not, then so be it. sooner or later life will stop to function its purpose. another set of species or organisms may inhabit the planet or it may be destroyed completely, I don't think that we need such scare tactics to make ourselves do the things that we desire... if its going to happen then let it.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

i just take it as a movie, but if ever it comes into reality, I know where to go. anybody got a billion euros?


----------

